# 5ft vivexotic vivarium



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a 5foot vivexotic vivarium for sale. 

In the colour beech.
Excellent condition
Glass sliding doors
Vented.

This size viv is not made anymore. just the 48" that is being made by vivexotic.
Fantastic sized viv.

looking for £140 o.n.o


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

what is the hole in the left hand side bottom corner?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks like the screw just needs tightening to hold the plinth in place.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

yeh i had taken it down (as hasnt been sealed) to move house and i put it up to board my bearded dragons, but i havent tightend it up etc, it has those twist lock screws.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

bump up for the viv


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

will swap for leo's


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

morning bump


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Would swap for leo's.


----------



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

bump:2thumb:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

bump up due to time wasters :notworthy:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

offers on the viv has to go soon


----------

